

Ask HN: Why are there no good happy hour apps? - thewhizkid

Happy hour is a frequent event in many of our lives, and yet I can&#x27;t for the life of me understand why it&#x27;s so difficult to find an app or website that has aggregated data about happy hours nearby, including place, time, and happy hour menu and prices. Yelp provides very limited data (basically a yes or no but no hours or menu for HH) and the first result on the App Store is an app that hasn&#x27;t been updated since the iPhone 5 was released!<p>Of the millions of apps in the App Store, you&#x27;d think there would be dozens but there aren&#x27;t. I scratch my head wondering how something like this hasn&#x27;t been built yet.
======
mattbillenstein
If you need an app for finding happy hour, I suggest you get your nose out of
your phone and actually talk to a person you see day-to-day.

------
spott
Because the data is really hard to come by?

